# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Лично об анонимном: Вы «за» или «против» анонимности в Сети? (Лаборатория Касперского)

## Vadim_SVN

*Лично об анонимном: Вы «за» или «против» анонимности в Сети?*

02.06.2010 г.

Еще несколько лет назад ущерб от деятельности киберпреступников составлял десятки миллиардов долларов. Сегодня оценить реальный масштаб проблемы стало сложнее — не исключено, что потери глобальной экономики от засилия киберпреступников исчисляются уже сотнями миллиардов. Количество преступлений в Интернете растет и не в последнюю очередь благодаря возможности совершать противоправные действия в Сети анонимно.
...
А Вы лично — «за» или «против» анонимности в Сети? «Лаборатория Касперского» проводит онлайн-опрос: выскажите свое мнение — проголосуйте на сайте www.safezone.su.

Читать далее на сайте Лаборатории Касперского

KasperskyChannelRU  —  31.05.2010  — Евгений Касперский рассказывает, кому на руку анонимность в сети и почему следует вводить интернет-паспорта - Видео на youtube

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Без паспортов наступит гибель интернета.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

2003 год  http://www.securitylab.ru/news/212909.php 
"Мы должны быть готовы к тому, что в этом или будущем году наступит день, когда весь интернет «затормозиться». Жертвами этой катастрофы в первую очередь станут домашние пользователи, а затем корпоративные." 
Интернет еще живой  :Cheesy:

----------


## SDA

Нука предъяви мандат на пользование интернетом  :Cheesy:

----------


## Alexey P.

Мы уже оплачиваем огромную систему СОРМ. Преступников она, получается, не смущает.
 Теперь нас призывают оплатить очередную - интернет-паспортов.
Спасибо, не надо.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

я буду против анонимности, когда буду уверенна, что мои личные данные надежно хранятся и никому не доступны  :Smiley:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Вопрос я думаю нужно ставить иначе - разделять "авторизацию" (и всякие бумажные и электроные аусвайсы) и "анонимность". 
Почему к примеру для вождения машины нужны права (подтверждающие тот факт, что человек прошел некое обучение вождению), плюс справка медкомиссии - а для ее получения еще справки из дурдома и наркодиспансера ? А потому, что водитель представляет определенную угрозу на дороге и указанные меры:
1. дают некую гарантию того, что человек получил минимальную подготовку и не имет опасных патологий, препятствующих вождению
2. в случае чего можно отобрать права - лишив человека права на вождение машины
3. поймав нарушителя, что в идеале говорит инспектор ? Правильно, "Здравствуйте, лейтенант Иванов ! Товарищ водитель, вы превысили скорость на -дцать километров/час, вот показания радара - ваши права пожалуйста !". Т.е. фиксировавав нарушение инспектор по документам идентфиицирует личность нарушителя и нарушителя же штрафует...
И так далее - для оружия требуется разрешение, покупка любой недвижимости или к примеру машины связана с регистрацией собственности на конкретного владельца, при любой операции в банке и при заключении лбого договора или даже банальном получении письма на почте попросят паспорт - а чем Интернет хуже? Ведь никто не кричит, что запрашивая паспорта почта следит за клиентами и покушается на их анонимность ? 

А сейчас в Интернет просто - там кто угодно может рассылать вирусню, вести атаки, ломать сайты, воровать деньги с чужих счетов и т.п. иключительно из-за того, что термин "анонимность" нередко становится синонимом слова "безнаказанность". А если скажем выход в Инет четко фиксирован и всем ясно, что деньги снял с WebMoney гражданими Пупкин, а вирусы рассылает ПК товарища Сидорова - то все станет куда проще проще ... например, если ввести принцип "три раза предупреждать владельца зараженной машины, а потом его штрафовать" - то пользователи начнут следить за безопасностью (а сейчас в сети любого провайдера творится мягко говоря ужас, и поделать с этим провайдер не может ничего). И знаю про возможность идентификации всякие "кулхацкеры" пять раз подумают, стоит ли безобразничать

----------


## SDA

Как практически (за редким исключением) неуловимы создатели и владельцы бот сетей, так оно и будет с ведением "пресловутых паспортов". Зато для поимки начинающего кулхацкера Васи, начитавшегося журнала "Хакер" и ломающего почтовый ящик с собственного компа, паспорт не требуется. Ну это я так упрощенно.
Зато власти это даст большие "козыри", как в Белоруссии накануне выборов. Батька может быть спокоен. Ну для наших ублюдочных копирастов  берущих пример с западных наступит рай. Далеко ходить не надо, сегодня уже постил тему, как ходят засудить в Контакте любителей халявы.
А для МВД какое раздолье, особенно если за заказ платят бабло. В общем перечислять можно очень долго.
Сравнение с автомобилем некоректно - это реальная жизнь, т.е. смерть множества людей от человека который неумеет водить. Насчет банка - я предъявляю паспорт в банке, для открытия карточного счета, но провожу платежи без всяких паспортов, для этого существует логин и пароль. А почта тут вообще не причем, с таким же успехом, только при предъявлении паспорта куплю билеты на самолет, где это связано с безопасностью жизни сотен людей. Жизнь человека и заражение компа, даже виртуальная кража денег, сравнение мягко говоря убогое. 
А то что касается тенологических производств несущих угрозу (например атомная станция или движение электропоездов, я уж не говорю про военные комплексы), то компьюторные сети по их обслуживанию  отделены от общего Интернета и влезают туда только в голливудских боевиках.

*Добавлено через 13 минут*




> Вопрос я думаю нужно ставить иначе - разделять "авторизацию" (и всякие бумажные и электроные аусвайсы) и "анонимность". 
> Почему к примеру для вождения машины нужны права (подтверждающие тот факт, что человек прошел некое обучение вождению), плюс справка медкомиссии - а для ее получения еще справки из дурдома и наркодиспансера ? А потому, что водитель представляет определенную угрозу на дороге и указанные меры:
> 1. дают некую гарантию того, что человек получил минимальную подготовку и не имет опасных патологий, препятствующих вождению
> 2. в случае чего можно отобрать права - лишив человека права на вождение машины
> 3. поймав нарушителя, что в идеале говорит инспектор ? Правильно, "Здравствуйте, лейтенант Иванов ! Товарищ водитель, вы превысили скорость на -дцать километров/час, вот показания радара - ваши права пожалуйста !". Т.е. фиксировавав нарушение инспектор по документам идентфиицирует личность нарушителя и нарушителя же штрафует...
> И так далее - для оружия требуется разрешение, покупка любой недвижимости или к примеру машины связана с регистрацией собственности на конкретного владельца, при любой операции в банке и при заключении лбого договора или даже банальном получении письма на почте попросят паспорт - а чем Интернет хуже? Ведь никто не кричит, что запрашивая паспорта почта следит за клиентами и покушается на их анонимность ? 
> 
> А сейчас в Интернет просто - там кто угодно может рассылать вирусню, вести атаки, ломать сайты, воровать деньги с чужих счетов и т.п. иключительно из-за того, что термин "анонимность" нередко становится синонимом слова "безнаказанность". А если скажем выход в Инет четко фиксирован и всем ясно, что деньги снял с WebMoney гражданими Пупкин, а вирусы рассылает ПК товарища Сидорова - то все станет куда проще проще ... например, если ввести принцип "три раза предупреждать владельца зараженной машины, а потом его штрафовать" - то пользователи начнут следить за безопасностью (а сейчас в сети любого провайдера творится мягко говоря ужас, и поделать с этим провайдер не может ничего). И знаю про возможность идентификации всякие "кулхацкеры" пять раз подумают, стоит ли безобразничать


Покупка оружия, вообще без комментария. Насчет штрафов владельца зараженного компа - это перегиб. Впрочем это не имеет отношение к паспортам, некоторые провайдеры просто отключают такие компы, до их излечения, тут никакие паспорта не требуются. И вообще анонимности в сети по сути нет, другое дело, что редко кто из пострадавших обращается в правоохранительные органы. Проще заплатить вымогателю 300-500 рублей или переустановить ОС, что показала эпидемия винлокеров.

----------


## amcenter

> И знаю про возможность идентификации всякие "кулхацкеры" пять раз подумают, стоит ли безобразничать


Не ожидал такой наивности, или это поддержка Шефа, Вам будет разве легче от того что Ваши деньги со счета увел по данным интернет паспорта Вася Пупкин из Мухосранска 1902 года рождения, у которого ни интернета, ни компьютера отродясь не было...  :Censored:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Олег, наличие паспортов у граждан ну аж никак не повлияло на преступность в стране.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег, наличие паспортов у граждан ну аж никак не повлияло на преступность в стране.


на преступность в виде гоп-стопа - нет, а мошенникм жизнь усложнила

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> а мошенникм жизнь усложнила


Хм.. Вот как-то незаметно, знаете ли. Особенно мошенничество с паспортами, выдача кредитов по сканам паспорта и прочее. Вобщем... Интернет это зеркало общества. Что в реале, то и в виртуале.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не ожидал такой наивности, или это поддержка Шефа, Вам будет разве легче от того что Ваши деньги со счета увел по данным интернет паспорта Вася Пупкин из Мухосранска 1902 года рождения, у которого ни интернета, ни компьютера отродясь не было...


Это не наивность - здравый смысл + много лет работы в сфере ИБ... Типовой пример - с компьютера с адресом X корп.сети смотрели порнуху (подключали модем, сканировали сетку, пробовали хакнуть корпоративный сервак, затащили вирус - все, что угодно - нарушение короче говоря). Отлавливается ответственный пользователь, его начинают пытать - как он докатился до такой жизни ... ответ примерно одинаковый - "это не я, я в этот момент сидел в туалете с запором, был в отгуле, командировке, на планерке, болел (ненужное зачеркнуть). А кто это тогда ? Не знаю, вы же ИБ - вот и ищите ...". Та же ситуация, но вход в ПК при помощи карточки, токена или иного "цифрового удостоверения" - все, никакие подобные отговорки уже не работают. Я это знаю не по наслышке - у меня таких объяснительных ипротоколов служебных расследований целый ящик стола лежит ...
Что до некоей "анонимности" - то при желании и сейчас спецслужбы могут отловить кого угодно по данным провайдеров и устроить ему хорошую жизнь - для них мало что меняется. А вот например Яндекс-деньги не могут понять, что денежки снимает Вася Пупкин, а кулхацкер из вышеозначенного Мухосранска. Иначинают выступать с собственными инициативами - предлагать юзерам токены (как альтернативы паролям) и прочую ерунду (например Яндекс дает хитрые карточки, как морской бой - для генерации по ним неповторящихся в разумный срок паролей). Аналогично различные банки - они предлагают для доступа через банк-клиенты получить "цифровой паспорт" для однозначной идентификации клиента - но опять-же у каждого свои реализации и свои тараканы - нет единого стандарта и единого решения. Результат - связка токенов разного типа, я видел ПК, где портов свободных нет - во все порты включая LPT разны ключи засунуты

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Хм.. Вот как-то незаметно, знаете ли. Особенно мошенничество с паспортами, выдача кредитов по сканам паспорта и прочее. Вобщем... Интернет это зеркало общества. Что в реале, то и в виртуале.


Естетсвенно - но украденный паспорт можно анулировать, выдачу кредита по скану паспорта - успешно опротестовать в суде (и например Сбербанк и иной солидный банк никогда не даст кредит по скану - оно заемщика ренгеном просветят и запросят полсотни бумажек). Это не решит проблемы на корню, но позволит повысить защищенность и добавить порядка...

----------


## Макcим

Я против паспортов. Это не для нашего менталитета.

----------


## SDA

> Это не наивность - здравый смысл + много лет работы в сфере ИБ... Типовой пример - с компьютера с адресом X корп.сети смотрели порнуху (подключали модем, сканировали сетку, пробовали хакнуть корпоративный сервак, затащили вирус - все, что угодно - нарушение короче говоря). Отлавливается ответственный пользователь, его начинают пытать - как он докатился до такой жизни ... ответ примерно одинаковый - "это не я, я в этот момент сидел в туалете с запором, был в отгуле, командировке, на планерке, болел (ненужное зачеркнуть). А кто это тогда ? Не знаю, вы же ИБ - вот и ищите ...". Та же ситуация, но вход в ПК при помощи карточки, токена или иного "цифрового удостоверения" - все, никакие подобные отговорки уже не работают. Я это знаю не по наслышке - у меня таких объяснительных ипротоколов служебных расследований целый ящик стола лежит ...
> Что до некоей "анонимности" - то при желании и сейчас спецслужбы могут отловить кого угодно по данным провайдеров и устроить ему хорошую жизнь - для них мало что меняется. А вот например Яндекс-деньги не могут понять, что денежки снимает Вася Пупкин, а кулхацкер из вышеозначенного Мухосранска. Иначинают выступать с собственными инициативами - предлагать юзерам токены (как альтернативы паролям) и прочую ерунду (например Яндекс дает хитрые карточки, как морской бой - для генерации по ним неповторящихся в разумный срок паролей). Аналогично различные банки - они предлагают для доступа через банк-клиенты получить "цифровой паспорт" для однозначной идентификации клиента - но опять-же у каждого свои реализации и свои тараканы - нет единого стандарта и единого решения. Результат - связка токенов разного типа, я видел ПК, где портов свободных нет - во все порты включая LPT разны ключи засунуты


Не надо корпоративную сеть сравнивать с мировой  :Smiley: 
Не буду говорить про Яндекс, опишу Сбербанк -онлайн. Выдается постоянный логин и пароль, при входе запрашиваться либо генератор паролей распечатанный с банкомата либо пароль присылаемый на смс. Дальше собрался выводить/платить опять временный сгенерированный пароль или из банкомата или смс присылаемый на момент проведения платежа. Ни один троян или кейлогер ничего не смогут сделать. Это по обычным карточным платежам, по банк-клиенту другая система. И при чем тут интернет паспорт?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> Естетсвенно - но украденный паспорт можно анулировать, выдачу кредита по скану паспорта - успешно опротестовать в суде (и например Сбербанк и иной солидный банк никогда не даст кредит по скану - оно заемщика ренгеном просветят и запросят полсотни бумажек). Это не решит проблемы на корню, но позволит повысить защищенность и добавить порядка...


По паспорту бомжа (утрирую не находящегося по месту регистрации),  или по паспорту пенсионера у которого по закону об "Исполнительном производстве" нечего брать. Опротестовывайте сколько сможете  :Cheesy:  А по экспресс-кредиту, кроме паспорта ничего не требуется. Банки уже закладывают в процент кредита, процент невозврата. Так что бытовой техники можно много набрать. Но это я привел простой пример. Есть примеры гораздо круче, озвучивать их не буду.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Не надо корпоративную сеть сравнивать с мировой


Никакой разницы - только масштаб. Фокус в том, что текущая схема работы большинства Инет ресурсво просто таки располагает к тому, чтобы юзера обули и ограбили. Как он авторизуется в блогах, ЖЖ, социальных сетях, чатах и IM программах, почтах, on-line игрушках и т.п. ? Да очень просто, логин и пароль ... и при этом:
1. Эти параметры очень легко спереть. есть огромное множество троянских программ для этого, есть фишинговые приемы, кейлоггеры, перехват сессии и кукизов, т так далее - и за это в сущности никому ничего не будет - засудить невероятно сложно
2. никогда нет уверенности в том, что зарегистриованный скажем в одноклассниках Вася Пупкин - действительно Вася, и действительно Пупкин ... 
и так далее. А что если (это мое видение - но важна идея):
1. Создать некий "паспорт", крайне желательно аппаратный. Который выдается государством, по предъявлению реальных документов. С хорошей криптозащитой, открытым API для всеж желающих и т.п.
2. За подделку, кражу и т.п. такой штуки назначается наказание как за подделку и кражу обычного паспорта - "три С" (Следствие, Суд, Сибирь). Так как паспорт уникален, то если он незаконно применялся, несложно установить - кто и откуда его применил, и для чего. С логином и паролем так не выйдет -  недоказуемо, может владелец их сам дал тому, кто их применил - доказать факт кражи и хакерства можно, но очень трудно
3. этот "паспорт" недорогой и универсальный, скажем в виде токена, включаемого в USB. Невысокая цена делает его доступным, а это очень важно
4. Крупные сайты и порталы начинают поддерживать такую штуку, и пользователь начинает повсюду использовать это для авторизации - хорошо, удобно - и хакнуть такую сситему куда сложнее.
Это особенно важно ввиду новых идей "электронного правительства" и т.п. - идея то хорошая (куда проще заплатить всякие налоги и оплатить комунальные платежи, штрафы и т.п. с ПК, равно как получать данные и запрашивать разные бумажки  - но для это нужна четкая авторизация и опознание клиента, однозначное и надежное. Не будет его - идея не очень то приживется ... даже тот-же результат ЕГЭ (не знаю как сейчас, раньше было так) можно было посмотреть по номеру паспорта  :Smiley:  (что собственно давало доступ к ним кому угодно). А был бы "интернет паспорт" - все было бы иначе

----------


## rdog

кста) на блог Евгения под проксей не пускает)) Это что? уже норма?
немного из истории-
,,Евгений Касперский: анонимность пользователей – основа киберпреступности

27.10.2009

Относительная анонимность интернет-пользователей является краеугольным камнем деятельности киберпреступников. Такое заявление сделал в Малайзии основатель антивирусной фирмы "Лаборатория Касперского" Евгений Касперский.

Касперский отметил, что для того, чтобы создать более безопасный электронный мир, требуется обеспечить лучшее регулирование сети Интернет, например – создать систему интернет-паспортов для физических лиц и механизмы аккредитации для бизнес-структур, а также организовать во Всемирной паутине аналог Интерпола, который мог бы заняться координацией тех мероприятий, которые правоохранительные органы различных стран осуществляют в интернете.

В Малайзию господин Касперский приехал не просто так – там он представлял жителям этой страны различные программы, предлагаемые Академией Касперского, и агитировал молодых малазийцев активнее участвовать в них, используя этот опыт в качестве точки отсчета в карьере специалистов по компьютерной безопасности.

По словам Касперского, киберпреступники часто используют в своей деятельности культурные особенности того или иного региона мира, поэтому очень важно применять в борьбе с ними комплексный подход. Евгений Касперский подчеркнул, что малазийская культура и образ мышления могут стать для специалистов ценным источником информации. "У нас есть, чему поучиться друг у друга", - подытожил он.,,
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
June 12, 2009
Министр МВД Российской Федерации Рашид Нургалиев ратует за отказ от анонимности в Интернете. Исключение анонимности пользователей при регистрации на различных интернет-ресурсах, по его мнению, облегчит работу правоохранительных органов в её борьбе с киберпреступностью. Такую мысль министр озвучил на сегодняшнем совещании министров внутренних дел стран СНГ, проходившем в Ялте.

"Злоумышленники должны перестать пользоваться "открытостью" границ Содружества, укрываясь на территориях, где не действует юрисдикция правоохранительных органов государства, преследующего его в соответствии со своим национальным законодательством", — заявил Нургалиев.

Не очень понятно, каким именно образом интернет-ресурсы смогли бы реализовать это пожелание министра: от того, что пользователь будет, скажем, оставлять комментарии под тем или иным ником, милиционерам вряд ли станет легче, а заставить его подписываться именем, указанным в паспорте или свидетельстве о рождении, вряд ли удастся.

Тем не менее какой-то опыт в области повышения регистрационной дисциплины российские сотрудники милиции всё же накопили, и, по словам Нургалиева, готовы поделиться им с коллегами из союзных государств.

Напомним, что пару месяцев назад министр МВД хвастал успехами своего ведомства в сфере борьбы с киберпреступностью, заверив, что "созданы предпосылки для вытеснения преступных элементов из российского сегмента сети Интернет". Видимо, чтобы эти предпосылки стали реальностью, не достаёт такой малости, как избавление от киберпреступников-анонимов.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*

19 марта, 2007 -Президент России Владимир Путин подписал указ о создании новой регулирующей службы в области СМИ и интернета. Среди журналистов это породило опасения, не распространится ли давление, оказываемое на СМИ, и на сеть, которая до настоящего времени оставалась свободной.

На этой неделе Путин подписал указ об объединении двух существующих государственных учреждений в области СМИ в единую службу, которая будет выдавать лицензии на вещание и отслеживать содержание газет и интернет-сайтов                                                                            
 - 30 апреля, 2009 .Федеральная служба по надзору в сфере связи, информационных технологий и массовых коммуникаций (Роскомнадзор) возлагает ответственность на интернет-СМИ за информацию, публикуемую на форумах изданий.

«Мы разработали некие предложения, которые позволят в дальнейшем регулировать этот рынок и понять, что к чему»,— сообщил в четверг заместитель руководителя службы Роман Шередин.

По его словам, сегодня нет четкой позиции законодателей относительно того, относятся ли форумы на страницах интернет-изданий, где высказывают свое мнение читатели, к зоне ответственности СМИ, нет "правового регулирования, которое бы позволило сказать, что к чему отнести".

"Но мы свою позицию сформировали и будем ее отстаивать... Форумы, которые организованы при тех или иных зарегистрированных СМИ, они однозначно являются частью СМИ со всеми вытекающими из этого последствиями", - отметил Шередин.

При этом он отметил, что позиция Федеральной службы в этом вопросе направлена на то, чтобы издания сами регулировали информацию, появляющуюся в их доменах.

"Не самоцель закрывать какие-то издания. Цель - чтобы в интернете наступила цивилизация, причем не насильственная, насажденная, а чтобы они сами понимали, что существуют некие правила морали, и их надо соблюдать", - пояснил замруководителя Роскомнадзора.

*Добавлено через 32 минуты*

Мне нечего скрывать" и другие ошибочные толкования приватности
http://www.pgpru.com/biblioteka/statji/nothingtohide

----------


## SDA

> Никакой разницы - только масштаб.


Вот в масштабе и вся суть, нарушитель корпоративных правил пользования сетью, при грамотных админах вычисляется очень быстро, в отличии от мировой. Не так ли?  :Smiley:

----------


## Palm

Господа, я голосовал против и вот почему: введение интернет- паспортов предлагается на уровне эксперимента? Возможен ли "откат" в случае очевидной неэффективности мероприятия? Я не профессионал в сфере ай-ти, но что- то мне подсказывает, что киберпреступность в инете все равно сохранится, так как отличается повышенной живучестью и изобретательностью, а для нас, для обычных юзеров и ламеров, при любом раскладе "обратного хода" не будет, т.е. если нэт- паспорта введут, то от них уже не откажутся. И вообще, г- н Касперский и Ко всерьёз полагают, что после введения паспортов в одночасье 100% исчезнут и вирусы и хакеры? Чем же тогда будет заниматься та же команда Касперского?  :Wink:

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Вот в масштабе и вся суть, нарушитель корпоративных правил пользования сетью, при грамотных админах вычисляется очень быстро, в отличии от мировой. Не так ли?


А вот и нет ... в большой КВС есть две особенности (я не беру сеть из 10 ПК - распределенную, где хостов больше тысячи и размер сети в область):
1. Служба ИБ ловит нарушиетелей примерно так-же, как отдел "К" и ФСБ (с той лишь разницей, что не нужно запрашивать даннеы о безобразниках у провайдера - достатчно запросить те-же данные у админов) - идет поиск по IP, MAC, физичесогому положению по данным от свитчей и т.п., а данее изъятие ПК, экспертиза и проче чудеса. 
2. В отличие от юзера в Инет пользователь нормальной КВС расписывается в куче инструкций, положений, рагламентов и приказов - и даже на заявках о подключении к любому ресурсу стоит его подпись об ответственности. И тем не менее расписываясь, зная что все мониторится - поймают и накажут, безобразят и нарушают.  И как я указывал выше, без "паспортов" даже в КВС возникает проблема - можно найти ПК нарушителя, но сложно доказать, что это был именно Петр Сидорович Дурносвистов... так как повторяется проблема с передачей и подсматриванием логинов/паролей, работа из под чужих учетных записей и прочее безобразие

*Добавлено через 8 минут*




> Господа, я голосовал против и вот почему: введение интернет- паспортов предлагается на уровне эксперимента? Возможен ли "откат" в случае очевидной неэффективности мероприятия?


Вопрос пока стоит на уровне того, что нужно этим заниматься - обсуждать, придумывать стандарт, проводить какие-то опыты и эксперименты - так как текущее состоения Инет простое - доступ к ресеурсам анонимен, и к примеру стащив у жертвы логины/пароли можно творить от ее имени все, что вздумается ... стоит псомотреть только в рамках "Помогите" данного форума - пачки тем о том, что заблокирован кошелек, сперли деньги и т.п. Причем проводить опыты "всем миром", так как есть масса разрозненных идей (применение токенов разного типа разными ресурсами и банками, идеи OpenID и т.п.), не получившие распространнения и не решающие проблему. И это на фоне задумок всяких "электронных правительств" и прочих чудес - идеи то отличные, но без однозначной цифровой авторизации гражданина мягко говоря опасные

----------


## SDA

Олег мне все это знакомо. Я 10 лет отработал в аппарате ЦБ (Банка России) и с работой информационной безопасности знаком. А это не сеть из 10 компов. Но какая бы не была сравнивать ее с мировой в плане отслеживания доступа и правовых, регламентирующих норм для пользователя/сотрудника, считаю некорректным.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Олег мне все это знакомо. Я 10 лет отработал в аппарате ЦБ (Банка России) и с работой информационной безопасности знаком. А это не сеть из 10 компов. Но какая бы не была сравнивать ее с мировой в плане отслеживания доступа и правовых, регламентирующих норм для пользователя/сотрудника, считаю некорректным.


А я считаю наоборот  :Smiley:  Я же акцентировал - повторюсь еще раз, чтобы не было недопонимания: Если в КВС от 500-1000 ПК ярко проявляются проблемы однозначной авторизации человека, требующие в идеале наличия у него "цифрового паспорта" - чтобы однозначно понимать, кто подключается к удаленным ресурсам и т.п. (и это при жеском пропускном режиме в контору, куче админов, службе ИБ, туче запретов и регламентов), то в Инет (при его раздолбайтве и масштабности) аналогичная проблема будет на N порядков (именно порядков) страшнее и критичнее

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rdog

Зайцев Олег скажите почему такой акцент на вебмани и яндекс деньги?Не справляются с безопасностью?Так пусть признают это ,а не мутят воду с паспортами .Машины,оружие,интренет,алкоголь,сигареты...список небезопасных  вещей можно продолжить до бесконечности :Smiley:  так давайте запретим все!Ну или на крайний случай по паспорту выдавать.
Опасность вирусов и хакеров-на этих  вирусах(защита)тот же Касперский делает не плохой бизнес хочу заметить,а так н.хакеры между прочим вносят большую лепту в развитии интернет технологий (я не говорю о школоте) разве нет?

*Добавлено через 29 минут*

Подумалось тут) Интернет  разве принадлежит бизнес компаниям?Если я правильно понимаю?Они просто пользователи сети интернет, разве нет? Так почему из за их прихоти  все пользователи  сети интернет должны вдруг паспортизироваться? Попробуйте вбит в поисковик,,ЧТО ТАКОЕ ИНТЕРНЕТ,, определений не так уж и много  :Smiley:  и все они завязаны на -,,глобальная компьютерная сеть, элементы которой связаны друг с другом .,,-,,всемирная система ДОБРОВОЛЬНО объединённых компьютерных сетей. Интернет образует глобальное информационное пространство.,,-,,совокупность электронных сетей передачи данных, создаваемых и используемых в целях всестороннего обмена информацией с применением ПРОТОКОЛА IP.,,
Ни в одном определении ,,что такое интернет,, не сказанно ,что он принадлежит кому либо.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Зайцев Олег скажите почему такой акцент на вебмани и яндекс деньги?


Это самые показательные сервисы, с которых у рядовых пользователей чаще всего воруют деньги. И они никогда не справятся с безопасностью, пока опираются в конечном итоге на логин и пароль ... Но это не более чем пример - другим примером является взлом аккаунтов в социальных сетях, до того было очень популярно "угонять аськи" (т.е. захватывать ICQ номер и перепродавать его или возвращать за выкуп), очень популярен взлом аккаунтов on-line игрушек ... причем если смотреть на суммарную статитику, то все к этому располагает и за всякие мошенничества крайне сложно кого-то наказать или поймать ....
Плюс у Яндекс-а я столкнулся с тем, что для перевода сравнительно большой суммы денег (причем не очень большой) нужно авторизовать свою личность - явиться с паспортом  :Smiley:  Так как это затруднительно, янадекс придумал хитромахинацию, в которой выписывается счет на оплату небольшйо суммы на кошелек, это все несется в банк, они проверяют личность и паспортные данные плательщика, и передают их в описании платежа в базу Яндекс-Денег. Вот такой вот извращенный метод, причем совершенно не гарантирующий того, что кошельком далее будет пользоваться  тот, кто его завел...

----------


## santy

> "Не самоцель закрывать какие-то издания. Цель - чтобы в интернете наступила цивилизация, причем не насильственная, насажденная, а чтобы они сами понимали, что существуют некие правила морали, и их надо соблюдать", - пояснил замруководителя Роскомнадзора.


Вот интересно, о какой цивилизации идет речь, когда Роскомнадзор вносит крупнейший литературный портал *zhurnal.lib.ru* в число *экстремистских*?
http://www.nr2.ru/incidents/246607.html
на основании этого решения многие провайдеры уже блокируют доступ к сайту. (в частности, *Skylink*).
---
вот, пожалуйста.



> 381. Материалы, размещенные на сайтах www.barbos111.narod.ru и http://www.zhurnal.lib.ru/ (решение Череповецкого городского суда Вологодской области от 13.04.2009).


 взято с сайта http://www.minjust.ru/ru/activity/nko/fedspisok/

т.е. литераторные произведения почти 50 000 авторов СамИздата признаны экстремистскими...
---

Угоны асек, взломы аккаунтов в соц. сетях - это все детские шалости в сравнении с такими действиями и решениями.... Может быть, даже хорошо, что различные (частные) банки и учреждения имеют разные (не унифицированные) сертификаты безопасности... это как с операционными системами, чем более распространен продукт, тем лучше он изучен, тем больше совершается в его среде взломов, и киберпреступлений.... 

Слишком мало фактов и аргументов (со стороны Е.Касперского), на основании которых я должен сделать ответ - да или нет, последствия такого решения непредсказуемы.

----------


## rdog

> Это самые показательные сервисы, с которых у рядовых пользователей чаще всего воруют деньги. И они никогда не справятся с безопасностью, пока опираются в конечном итоге на логин и пароль ... Но это не более чем пример - другим примером является взлом аккаунтов в социальных сетях, до того было очень популярно "угонять аськи" (т.е. захватывать ICQ номер и перепродавать его или возвращать за выкуп), очень популярен взлом аккаунтов on-line игрушек ... причем если смотреть на суммарную статитику, то все к этому располагает и за всякие мошенничества крайне сложно кого-то наказать или поймать ....
> Плюс у Яндекс-а я столкнулся с тем, что для перевода сравнительно большой суммы денег (причем не очень большой) нужно авторизовать свою личность - явиться с паспортом  Так как это затруднительно, янадекс придумал хитромахинацию, в которой выписывается счет на оплату небольшйо суммы на кошелек, это все несется в банк, они проверяют личность и паспортные данные плательщика, и передают их в описании платежа в базу Яндекс-Денег. Вот такой вот извращенный метод, причем совершенно не гарантирующий того, что кошельком далее будет пользоваться  тот, кто его завел...


Выходит что такие  компании как яндексбабло и прочие перекладывают свои проблемы на плечи юзеров.Бред.Таким макаром любой кто предоставляет услуги  возмет завтра и потребует например каждый день приносить анализы (не только крови)

крови)

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Я реально не могу понять одно.Мы покупаем или оплачиваем своими кровными продукты (антихакПО) или услуги (пров-интернет) .И платим им не за то чтобы они нам создавали доп проблемы.Если они не в состоянии или не в силах  удовлитворить наши потребности?И мы отказываемся в их услугах,то какое они имеют право тербовать от нас выполнение  их условий? Это что?ОБЯЗАЛОВКА?Или с нами и по нашим правилам или никак?Реально боред))Все равно что попасть к врачу :Smiley:  который насильно удалит вам ноги :Smiley: мотивируя это тем что в будущем  вы подвергнитесь нападению хакеров :Smiley:  которые  стянут с вас башмаки)).Откуда  ?Вдруг? такая забота о юзерах?Меня лишний раз весь этот бред убеждает в одном!не о юзерах простых забота!Желание поковыряться в грязном белье и тотальный контроль движет такими людьми   :Sad: (
проходили знаем :Sad: ( Правильное ТВ-2 канала.Правильное Радио-утром гимн,вечером по  заявкам трудящихся.Правильные книги.Все счастливы и здоровы!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

почти в тему -
Пандемии гриппа AH1N1 не было. С таким заявлением, основанным на независимых исследованиях, выступили представители комиссии по здравоохранению Парламентской ассамблеи Совета Европы. Они обвинили Всемирную Организации Здравоохранения в необоснованном раздувании паники. 
Число подтверждённых жертв AH1N1 по всему миру оказалось даже меньшим, чем при обычных сезонных эпидемиях гриппа.
Согласно докладу ПАСЕ, вызванная ВОЗ паника привела к перезагруженности больниц и разбазариванию средств из госбюджетов.

А «Британский медицинский журнал» прямо обвиняет ВОЗ в коррупции. По данным издания, многие эксперты Всемирной Организации имели финансовые связи с фармацевтическими компаниями. И не исключается, что о пандемии было объявлено именно под давлением производителей лекарств. Государства мира потратили миллиарды долларов на запасы вакцины, большая часть которых так и осталась невостребованной.
Copyright © 2010 euronews

----------


## amcenter

Сегодня интернет паспорт (в целях защиты от киберпреступности), завтра всех на анализ ДНК (от маньяков) и отпечатков пальцев (от воров), а после завтра всем чип в голову (а вдруг заблудитесь и МЧС Вас найдет) ...

----------


## Travoed

Я законопослушный гражданин , безобразиев не хулиганю , но знаю , что в России все благие намерения власти  извращаются в свои полные противоположности и мне , как-то не хочется , что бы через несколько лет сказав  где нибудь на форуме , что нибудь не в теме правящей партии , ко мне применили какие либо меры воздействия , а судя по всему к этому идет дело . Так что и я не поддерживаю позицию выпускника  учебного учреждения одной силовой  структуры России ( не скажу какой )  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## pig

> «Британский медицинский журнал» прямо обвиняет ВОЗ в коррупции


Экстремисты, однако. Надо на них Череповецкий суд натравить.

----------


## rdog

e_kaspersky

2010-06-01 10:39 am (UTC) 

А почему Вы считаете, что я должен интересы компании ставить выше интересов общества? Мне так кажется, что нужно как раз наоборот... Интересы большего должны доминировать над интересами меньшего.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
e_kaspersky

2010-06-04 07:07 am (UTC) 

Именно так. Если сёрфишь веб, почту скачиваешь, телик смотришь, погоду там проверяешь, билет на поезд заказываешь - да ради Бога, никому твой ID не нужен. Но если что-то закачиваешь в Сеть, пошел на банковскую страницу заплатить чегонть, голосуешь за своего кандидата - предъявись.
,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.
вот вам и забота  о юзерах :Smiley: )

----------


## Vadim_SVN

С сайта www.safezone.su:




> Уважаемые пользователи, голосование проекта "Безопасное завтра Рунета" завершено. Результаты голосования будут озвучены на конференции в Урюпинске 17 июня, а также размещены на сайте "Лаборатории Касперского" и на сайте проекта на следующей неделе.
> Спасибо за ваше участие!

----------


## herzn

Против паспортизации инета есть такой же простейший довод против, как и против поголовного снятия отпечатков пальцев.

Например, я не преступник, и не собираюсь им быть, но мои пальцы как и всех есть в базе.
Вчера я побывал в каком-то месте, оставив там свои пальцы.
Сегодня там произошло преступление.
Теперь мне нужно в лучшем случае доказать, что я не верблюд со всеми вытекающими геммороями, а в худшем, и совсем не исключаемом для нашей страны случае, отсидеть за васю.
Никаких проблем у меня не было бы, если бы не было моих пальцев в базе.
И всё.
Такой вот простой шкурный и важный для каждого довод.
И не нужно даже вдаваться в высокие материи.

----------

